

The Russian Government Runs a Troll Agency to Flood the Internet with Propaganda - raku1234
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/the-russian-government-runs-a-troll-agency-to-115389567389.html

======
rorykoehler
So do the Israelis, Chinese, British, Americans and probably many more
countries. It's amusing to read propaganda like this article that is clearly
designed to point the finger from a morale high ground when the moral high
ground is an illusion. It's also a little tiring. We could try clean up our
own backyards before pointing at our neighbors.

